# La feta ne peut être fabriquée qu'en Grèce



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

La feta ne peut être fabriquée qu'en Grèce

C'est normal, sinon on pourrait faire du Champagne en Suisse !   

Et les frites belges, on ne doit plus les appeler *french frites* ?


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2005)

si, si tu oublies le saindoux pour les faire... 

si tu mets de la v&#233;g&#233;taline, tu peux les appeler des French Frites !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Octobre 2005)

*Ouais, tout &#224; fait*
tous ensemble, insurgeons-nous contre le camembert japonais !




 
:sick:












_P.S :On dit french fries et non frites_


----------



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si, si tu oublies le saindoux pour les faire...
> 
> si tu mets de la végétaline, tu peux les appeler des French Frites !



Oui, mais c'est meilleur à la graisse de cheval ou au gras de beauf !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'est meilleur à la graisse de cheval ou au gras de beauf !





*Qu'en est-il*
du gras de nioube ?





:rateau:


----------



## J-Marc (26 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'est meilleur à la graisse de cheval ou au gras de beauf !




Les plus grandes mines de gras de beauf sont exploitées à ciel ouvert aux USA. 

Ils ont une appelation controlée, et exportent dans le monde entier...


----------



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'en est-il*
> du gras de nioube ?



Un nioubie n'est par forcément un beauf, sauf s'il vient de la Somme !


----------



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> P.S :On dit french fries et non frites



Je ne fais pas partie de ceux que _s'piquent_ de parler anglais dans la langue de chèque-spire ! 

Aïe âme désoled !


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Un nioubie n'est par forcément un beauf, sauf s'il vient de la Somme !




hey, dis al, tu sais que je peux te bannir pour agression territoriale là ? 

fais gaffe, le purfils cache ses origines, ya du nordiste en lui...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe, le purfils cache ses origines, ya du nordiste en lui...




*Par dessus le marché*
j'ai vécu 25 ans en Lorraine.

Qu'à l'époque de l'annexion allemande (1871-1918) les Prussiens eux même disaient des Lorrains qu'il n'y avait rien à faire avec eux, qu'ils avaient la caboche trop dure...





:hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal, sinon on pourrait faire du Champagne en Suisse !



On en fait bien en Angleterre. Alors pourquoi pas en Suisse.


----------



## sylko (26 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> La feta ne peut &#234;tre fabriqu&#233;e qu'en Gr&#232;ce
> 
> C'est normal, sinon on pourrait faire du Champagne en Suisse !
> 
> Et les frites belges, on ne doit plus les appeler *french frites* ?


 
Vous nous avez piqu&#233; l'emmental et le gruy&#232;re. 

Le vrai gruy&#232;re n'a pas de trous. Le vrai emmental en a des gros.


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2005)

En plus, uen peu d'histoire et on s'aper&#231;oit que les larris (coteaux calcaires) de la Vall&#233;e de la (ma?) Somme que l'on voit actuellement comme p&#226;tures &#233;taient avant Louis XIV des coteaux plant&#233;s de Champagne mais que ce cher Roi n'aimait pas trop que l'on fasse ombrage &#224; ses plantations, il fit tout raser....   

allez hop des moutons !


----------



## J-Marc (26 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> En plus, uen peu d'histoire et on s'aperçoit que les larris (coteaux calcaires) de la Vallée de la (ma?) Somme que l'on voit actuellement comme pâtures étaient avant Louis XIV des coteaux plantés de Champagne mais que ce cher Roi n'aimait pas trop que l'on fasse ombrage à ses plantations, il fit tout raser....
> 
> allez hop des moutons !




Faire du vin au nord de la limite nord de la vigne, en plein petit age glaciaire....

Il devait tirer des larmes ou coller la courante, ce pinard ! 

Louis ne pouvant tolérer un autre stationnant sur le trône, a tout fait arracher. peut être aussi fait rouer quelques vignerons ?  

Louis XIV était un grand roi !


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Octobre 2005)

Ce qui dérange le plus c'est qu'on ose appeler féta un fromage à base de lait de vache beuark


----------



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Par dessus le marché*
> j'ai vécu 25 ans en Lorraine.
> 
> Qu'à l'époque de l'annexion allemande (1871-1918) les Prussiens eux même disaient des Lorrains qu'il n'y avait rien à faire avec eux, qu'ils avaient la caboche trop dure...



Une tête de Prussien ?


----------



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> En plus, uen peu d'histoire et on s'aper&#231;oit que les larris (coteaux calcaires) de la Vall&#233;e de la* (ma?) *Somme que l'on voit actuellement comme p&#226;tures &#233;taient avant Louis XIV des coteaux plant&#233;s de Champagne mais que ce cher Roi n'aimait pas trop que l'on fasse ombrage &#224; ses plantations, il fit tout raser....
> 
> allez hop des moutons !



Ce n'&#233;tait pas du Champagne, mais du vin de messe ou du vin de consommation courante que l'on exportait jusqu'en Russie !


----------



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

Même dans l'Aisne, à Commenchon, il y avait aussi de la vigne.


> *D'après la monographie de Commenchon de Victor LEDUCQ *- 1931- :
> La _Bourgogne_ ou _Le Mont de Bourgogne_, sur un coteau à l&#8217;est du village ; ce nom rappelle la culture de la vigne. L&#8217;heureuse exposition sud de ce coteau et la nature de son sol, dans lequel on rencontre du calcaire grossier, devaient influencer favorablement sur la qualité des vins qu&#8217;on en tirait. Les religieux de Saint-Eloi-Fontaine avaient réussi à y acclimater un bon crû que le général Schérer négligea quand il s&#8217;installa dans ce qui restait de leur couvent. Parfois, la charrue arrache encore quelque racine d&#8217;ancien cep de ce vignoble qui eut jadis une grande renommée dans la région. Il existe encore des trous où les vignerons prenaient du sable pour les soins de la plantation.


----------



## J-Marc (26 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Même dans l'Aisne, à Commenchon, il y avait aussi de la vigne.



Insurgeons nous contre cette hérésie, qui consiste à fabriquer du vin au dessus de la limite sud du camembert, et réciproquement.

Les bons moines à trogne enluminée qui veillent, tant sur les caves à vin que sur les cuves à bières ou sur les fromageries, ne nous avaient pas habitués à pareille abomination


----------



## quetzalk (26 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> La feta ne peut &#234;tre fabriqu&#233;e qu'en Gr&#232;ce



Excusez-moi de revenir au sujet, et donc de parler rapidement de politique avant de se faire mod&#233;rater siffle: ).

J'ai trouv&#233; *extr&#234;mement* rigolo il y a deux-trois ans le message des producteurs fran&#231;ais de feta, qui trouvaient scandaleux que la Gr&#232;ce commence &#224; protester contre leur production. 

Rigolo, parce que ce sont quasiment les m&#234;mes producteurs (enfin, dans les m&#234;mes r&#233;gions agricoles) qui produisent des dizaines de produits dont ils s'efforcent de d&#233;fendre l'appellation, la qualit&#233;, la territorialit&#233;, etc... Bref, donne moi ta feta et aboule le parmesan, pov' cr&#233;tin d'Europ&#233;en du sud, mais garde &#224; qui touchera mon Roquefort et mon Cabernet - et les subventions qui y sont rattach&#233;es. 

Il y a des jours o&#249; on ferait mieux de refermer les yeux, les fronti&#232;res, et les portes des supermarch&#233;s.
Vive la Gr&#232;ce au passage tiens, sa feta et ses bergers mais aussi son Sirtaki, son Tzaziki, sa mer bleue balay&#233;e par le Meltem et les plages cach&#233;es d'Amorgos.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> On en fait bien en Angleterre. Alors pourquoi pas en Suisse.



Et encore, vous n'avez pas gouté le champagne Philippin, mouarf, il est rose


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Vive la Grèce au passage tiens, sa feta et ses bergers mais aussi son Sirtaki, son Tzaziki, sa mer bleue balayée par le Meltem et les plages cachées d'Amorgos.




Arrete, tu me donnes envie d'y retourner :rateau:


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2005)

y'a aussi les bambous des C&#233;vennes...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, vous n'avez pas gouté le champagne Philippin, mouarf, il est rose



ce n'est pas le seul


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Et les frites belges, on ne doit plus les appeler *french frites* ?



Qui parle de ça ? :mouais:

Tu confondrais pas avec "French frieds" ou "French fries" ?


----------



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Qui parle de ça ? :mouais:
> 
> Tu confondrais pas avec "French frieds" ou "French fries" ?



Je m'en suis z'expliqué  z'ici !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas le seul



Mais celui là il a du goût (enfin j'espère)


----------



## iKool (26 Octobre 2005)

Et les turcs, y font de la féta ?
Et Chypre ?


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et les turcs, y font de la féta ?
> Et Chypre ?



Je l'ignore mais en Grèce je te recommande de ne pas demander un café turc au bistrot, essayes plutôt le café hélleniko 

Si les grecs ont des jolies jupes plissées c'est pour se souvenir de leurs voisins turcs


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> y'a aussi les bambous des Cévennes...



Ouaips, très chouette d'ailleurs :

http://www.bambouseraie.fr


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était pas du Champagne, mais du vin de messe ou du vin de consommation courante que l'on exportait jusqu'en Russie !




non, non, en Somme, c'était du Champagne...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

moi je boude les spaghetti 
depuis que je sais que ont des origines chinoises et pas italienne


----------



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, non, en Somme, c'était du Champagne...



Disons que c'était _comme_ du champagne, en somme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

Ah nan, le champagne, c'est dans la Marne et la Haute Marne, voir un petit coin de l'Aisne, mais pas dans la somme !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> La feta ne peut être fabriquée qu'en Grèce
> 
> C'est normal, sinon on pourrait faire du Champagne en Suisse !
> 
> Et les frites belges, on ne doit plus les appeler *french frites* ?



En même temps, si les grecs savaient faire un truc que nous on sait pas faire, ça se saurait....

Ils auraient un autre niveau de vie par exemple...

Tu vois ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Octobre 2005)

Et je suis vraiment pas pro français...

Par exemple, le navare (cigare franco français)....tabac récolté dans le sud ouest, fabriqué (a mano) en France....

Un vrai puro d'aprés eux....

(puro = cigare de terroir, cape, tripe et tout le reste issu de la même plantation..)

Peuvent se gratter pour que j'en achete un !!!!!!

Le fromage oui, c'est pas les grecs qui vont nous apprendre... aprés bon, faut être sympa, c'est le tiers monde faut bien qu'ils vivent...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Octobre 2005)

Finalement les grecs qui déposent l'appelation "feta" c'est comme si les Irlandais pouvaient plus poser de bombe sous pretexte que c'est Al Kaïda qui a le monopole.... Je parle pas des corses volontairement... on a d'autres brevets qui restent encore secrets...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2005)

Tu vois pas qu'ils collent une AOC sur le tomb&#233; de futal, t'aurais plus qu'a te faire naturaliser, &#231;a s'rait pas banal !   





Edit : au fait, caisse tu dev'nais ? C'&#233;tait pas pareil, ici, sans toi ! :casse:


----------



## Luc G (27 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Excusez-moi de revenir au sujet, et donc de parler rapidement de politique avant de se faire modérater siffle: ).
> 
> J'ai trouvé *extrêmement* rigolo il y a deux-trois ans le message des producteurs français de feta, qui trouvaient scandaleux que la Grèce commence à protester contre leur production.
> 
> Rigolo, parce que ce sont quasiment les mêmes producteurs (enfin, dans les mêmes régions agricoles) qui produisent des dizaines de produits dont ils s'efforcent de défendre l'appellation, la qualité, la territorialité, etc... Bref, donne moi ta feta et aboule le parmesan, pov' crétin d'Européen du sud, mais garde à qui touchera mon Roquefort et mon Cabernet - et les subventions qui y sont rattachées.



Bon, vu que je suis lozérien, que la plus grosse fabrication de feta se fait en Lozère, à la laiterie du Massegros (avec du lait de brebis, je précise  ), je peux comprendre les grecs mais comparer le roquefort à la feta, c'est un peu difficile.

Le roquefort est une AOC parce qu'il doit mûrir dans un endroit précis avec des conditions précises, pas en France. Pour ce que j'en sais, l'appellation pour la feta se borne à dire que ça doit se faire en Grèce : c'est un peu juste comme spécificité de qualité.  Il y a d'autres bleus de brebis qui se font tout près de Roquefort, ils n'ont pas plus le droit de s'appeler roquefort que les fromages grecs s'ils ne passent pas par les falaises du Combalou.

En résumé, l'AOC roquefort correspond à une spécificité de goût et d'origne plutôt "objective". L'appellation feta ressemble plus à du nationalisme intéressé, il me semble (je répète que je peux le comprendre).

Laguiole n'a pas obtenu d'appellation contrôlée, en particulier parce que la plupart des Laguiole ont longtemps (et encore) été fabriqués à Thiers. La feta est un type de fromage (comme le laguiole un type de couteau, le merlot un cépage). En ce sens réserver l'appellation à la Grèce est plus un cadeau politique (qui peut se comprendre) qu'un avis d'expert de la bouffe. D 

Pour continuer le parallèle, La plupart des fetas ne sont pas fabriquées en Grèce aujourd'hui. Je suppose d'ailleurs que ça va poser de sérieux problèmes dans les linéaires. Je doute que la production grecque puisse remplacer du jour au lendemain les produits qui, tout en restant identiques, ne seront pas de la feta .

Pour prendre encore l'exemple du champagne, le champagne est un mousseux méthode champenoise (méthode inventée, selon certains, à Limoux, d'ailleurs ). Les termes mousseux méthodes champenoise, crémant, etc. ne sont pas des appellations géographiques. C'est le "champagne" qui est une appellation géographique. Dommage que les grecs n'aient pas souhaité trouver une appellation genre "feta grecque" ou je ne sais quoi qui corresponde à une réalité.

Bon, je ne mange pas plus de feta lozérienne que de grecque : je préfère le roquefort, le bleu des causses (de vache), le fedou, le bleu de chez moi, le Laguiole (qui, en fromage à défaut de couteau est une AOC).


----------



## quetzalk (27 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En ce sens réserver l'appellation à la Grèce est plus un cadeau politique (qui peut se comprendre) qu'un avis d'expert de la bouffe.



J'ai pas dit le contraire. Mais si je comprends tout à fait ton argumentaire, je trouve un peu chaud que justement ceux qui ont autre chose à défendre (Roquefort et autres) se permettent d'aller bouffer sur les plates-bandes des voisins Grecs...  Et se plaignent quand ceux-ci protestent :rateau: . Sur le fond sinon tu as raison, mais si on poursuit ton raisonnement 90% des produits agro-alimentaires français qui font notre fierté (comme nos exportations) seront rapidement fabriqués "aussi bien" aux Philippines ou en Croatie. Autrement dit, je pense très sérieusement que "nous" n'avons pas trop intérêt à tirer sur cette corde là...


----------



## Luc G (27 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit le contraire. Mais si je comprends tout à fait ton argumentaire, je trouve un peu chaud que justement ceux qui ont autre chose à défendre (Roquefort et autres) se permettent d'aller bouffer sur les plates-bandes des voisins Grecs...  Et se plaignent quand ceux-ci protestent :rateau: . Sur le fond sinon tu as raison, mais si on poursuit ton raisonnement 90% des produits agro-alimentaires français qui font notre fierté (comme nos exportations) seront rapidement fabriqués "aussi bien" aux Philippines ou en Croatie. Autrement dit, je pense très sérieusement que "nous" n'avons pas trop intérêt à tirer sur cette corde là...




Une AOC est logiquement là pour permettre de protéger une qualité particulière. S'il n'y a pas de qualité à protéger, l'AOC n'a pas de raison d'être et, de plus, aura peu de chance d'avoir une efficacité quelconque : si le champagne français est moins bon que le "champagne" espagnol, malgré l'AOC, le "champagne" espagnol sans le nom "champagne" finira par mieux se vendre".

La plupart des produits français ne sont pas en AOC, ou en appellation géographique simple, et même dans les vins, c'est très fréquent. Défendre l'appellation "roquefort", ça veut simplement dire éviter au client d'acheter un fromage et être déçu en le mangeant en s'apercevant que ce n'est pas du roquefort (ou en disant : finalement le roquefort, c'est pas bon ! ). Mais les croates comme les autres peuvent fabriquer du "bleu", appellation qui me semble plus proche de "feta" que "roquefort". 

Le problème n'est pas d'empêcher les grecs de défendre leurs produits, mais le doute qui m'étreint sur les spécificités du produit à défendre. Ceci dit, les caves de Roquefort (plus gros vendeur de feta  en France, Salakis, c'est fabriqué au Massegros) n'ont de leçon à recevoir de personne en matière d'hypocrisie. Mais, en France, jamais la feta n'aurait pu devenir une appellation géographique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2005)

Nos amis grecs devraient déposer une AOC pour le Demis Roussos, la Nana Mouskouri et le Nikos Alliagas. Histoire que personne d'autre ne puisse en faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2005)

Le Demis Roussos, c'est pas utile, les AOC sont r&#233;serv&#233;es &#224; des fabrications artisanales, alors que lui est fait _en gros_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le Demis Roussos, c'est pas utile, les AOC sont réservées à des fabrications artisanales, alors que lui est fait _en gros_


----------



## quetzalk (27 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Une AOC est logiquement là pour permettre de protéger une qualité particulière. S'il n'y a pas de qualité à protéger, l'AOC n'a pas de raison d'être et, de plus, aura peu de chance d'avoir une efficacité quelconque : si le champagne français est moins bon que le "champagne" espagnol, malgré l'AOC, le "champagne" espagnol sans le nom "champagne" finira par mieux se vendre".



Effectivement sur le plan théorique et concernant strictement l'histoire des AOC, d'accord. En fait ça me permet d'affiner ( ) mon raisonnement : ce qui m'agace, au delà des normes, AOC etc, c'est le _principe_ de la "copie" d'un produit. Certes on peut faire de la bonne feta dans le Larzac, pourquoi s'en priver ? Ben simplement pour pas avoir l'air d'un con quand on proteste contre le cabernet sud-africain, le pseudo-cognac vietnamien, etc... Or dans le cas précis, nos agriculteurs, je le crains, se tirent une balle dans le pied en copiant un produit typiquement grec (même si on peut faire aussi bien ailleurs, on est OK) tout en râlant parce que d'autres pays vont imiter des productions françaises (et ce comme tu le remarques, indépendamment du nom : si c'est bon ça se vendra). D'autant qu'ils jouent à fond sur l'ambiguité (Salakis, c'est pas un nom Lozérien ça...) donc ne peuvent guère jouer les vierges effarouchées. Qu'un berger grec essaye de vendre du fromage appelé Fourme de Chez Lambert et on va voir les syndicats agricoles en feu... 

Donc : copier c'est moyen, mais bon le monde est impitoyable donc pourquoi pas. Mais dans un contexte où la gérémiade avec destruction de sous-préfecture guette quand ce sont les autres pays qui copient, je trouve ça vraiment pénible. Et quand nos autorités défendent cette attitude, je vomis. Beurk.


----------



## J-Marc (27 Octobre 2005)

Révélateur peut être d'un certain complexe de supériorité français dès qu'on touche à la bouffe : 

- Copier le champagne et le foie gras, c'est un coup de l'anti-France, et de toutes façons, ça ne peut pas être aussi bon que chez nous, notre terroir ets unique et notre savoir faire séculaire.

- par contre, si on copie une spécialité étrangère, on va forcément faire mieux, puisqu'on est LE pays de la bonne bouffe. Leur spécificité est une aimable plaisanterie. 

j'aime bien les traditions un peu désuettes, les recettes venues du fond des temps, avec juste ce qu'il faut de bactéries pour le gout des français et le dégoût de Bruxelles. Mais chacun les siennes. 

Respectons celles des autres. D'ailleurs, si on est tellement meilleurs, pourquoi piquer un nom qui désigne alors finalement un truc assez bas de gamme ? 

Le cochon de client, lui, il ne rentre pas dans ces subtilités de spécificité produit : la Féta, c'est du fromage de brebis grec, spongieux et fade. Point final.   
Donc la feta du Larzac, c'est un peu une arnaque aussi pour le client.

Je dis ça juste pour mettre un peu de sel (de guérande ©) sur les plaies


----------



## Fondug (27 Octobre 2005)

Bah en m&#234;me temps, y'a 15 ans, t'allais manger une pizza, un couscous ou un grec, c'&#233;tait LA sortie d&#233;couverte gastro du mois. Aujourd'hui, la pizza est entr&#233; dans le patrimoine culinaire fran&#231;ais, au m&#234;me titre que le chili ou le poulet tandori.

Apr&#233;s, savoir qui fait mieux ou moins bien tel produit, se camper dans les habits de Jean Pierre Coffe en disant que la feta fabriqu&#233;e en italie "mais c'est d'la meeeeeeeeeeerde" bah c'est pas trop mon truc.

Quand t'as les bons produits, le bon savoir faire, t'es capable de fabriquer des aliments de tr&#233;s bonne qualit&#233; sans pour autant &#234;tre dans la r&#233;gion d'origine du produit. 

Mais ouais, acheter de l'huile d'olive cr&#233;toise dont les olives sont r&#233;colt&#233;es uniquement le mardi par des bergers octog&#233;naires, bah &#231;a fait triper les bobos. C'est comme toute cette mode "&#224; l'ancienne", le camembert &#224; l'acienne, le beurre au bon gout d'la campagne, tain mais &#231;a m'&#233;neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerve...


----------



## J-Marc (27 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bah en même temps, y'a 15 ans, t'allais manger une pizza, un couscous ou un grec,



j'ai jamais bouffé un grec, c'est trop fort.  




			
				Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Quand t'as les bons produits, le bon savoir faire, t'es capable de fabriquer des aliments de trés bonne qualité sans pour autant être dans la région d'origine du produit.



Voui, mais tu peux te creuser la tête cinq minutes pour trouver un nom. Quand tu achètes un morceau de féta, tu vas pas visiter la bergerie, ausculter les bètes, suivre la chaine de fabrication. tu achètes aussi une image de marque. Si un autre se pointe, récupère le nom et y met autre chose, toi en tant que client, t'est couillonné. 
Tu pars de l'hypothèse où tout producteur a les bons produits et le savoir faire, mais c'est pas toujours le cas. Les contrefaçons sont rarement supérieures à leur modèle. Sinon où serait le bénéfice ??



			
				Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Mais ouais, acheter de l'huile d'olive crétoise dont les olives sont récoltées uniquement le mardi par des bergers octogénaires, bah ça fait triper les bobos. C'est comme toute cette mode "à l'ancienne", le camembert à l'acienne, le beurre au bon gout d'la campagne, tain mais ça m'éneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerve...



   Ca vaut mieux que des Nike cousues par des mômes de 10 ans au Viet-Nâm.
Enfin moi, le camembert à l'ancienne et le beurre au bon goût de la campagne, j'ai pas les moyens, mais quand j'en croise un, je sais le distinguer du bout de plâtre premier prix de chez Leclerc ou du beurre issu des congélateurs à surplus de la communauté européenne. 
Et j'aime ça


----------



## Fondug (27 Octobre 2005)

La cuisine au beurre, pfff, mais c'est bon pour les bretons &#231;a !!  Et l'huile d'olive alors ? C'est pour les ienchs ?

Nan bien &#233;videmment, le beurre &#224; 14&#8364; l'kg chez l'cr&#233;mier, l'est surement meilleur que la plaquette dia mais ce n'&#233;tait pas trop le sujet de mon &#233;nervement (relatif hein). Tiens, c'est comme le sel de gu&#233;rande, &#224; croire qu'y'a qu'&#224; gu&#233;rande qu'on fait du bon sel. Ailleurs, nan, c'est des cristaux de sables transparents. Pfff ! Alors tu fais d'la merde, mais tu mets une &#233;tiquette "au v&#233;ritable sel de gu&#233;rande" et alors l&#224;, c'est bon, t'es le roi de la patisserie artisanale.

Entendons nous bien hein, j'ai rien contre le sel de gu&#233;rande en lui m&#234;me, mais l'utilisation abusive dans le langage courant. C'est sel de gu&#233;rande ou le d&#233;luge. C'est grave quand m&#234;me nan ?

Alors qu'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'aigues mortes, y'a des ptits producteurs locaux qui font d'la fleur de sel de camargue &#224; la main, &#224; l'ancienne, qui exhale tous les parfums s&#233;culiers de la m&#233;diterran&#233;e...  


Voila chez moi on utilise &#231;a, nanm&#233;dabor !!





http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:L99Mm7b9CTgJ:www.foodiefamily.com/media/fleur_salt.jpg


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Par dessus le marché*
> j'ai vécu 25 ans en Lorraine.
> 
> Qu'à l'époque de l'annexion allemande (1871-1918) les Prussiens eux même disaient des Lorrains qu'il n'y avait rien à faire avec eux, qu'ils avaient la caboche trop dure...
> ...



Instructif...  ... *CECI* l'est également...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'aigues mortes, y'a des ptits producteurs locaux qui font d'la fleur de sel de camargue &#224; la main, &#224; l'ancienne, qui exhale tous les parfums s&#233;culiers de la m&#233;diterran&#233;e...
> 
> 
> Voila chez moi on utilise &#231;a, nanm&#233;dabor !!
> ...



Et que dire de la fleur de sel de Porto Vecchio...... :love: 

En tout cas, une chose est rassurante ; c'est qu'aucun pays ne s'est encore risqu&#233; &#224; contrefaire notre figatellu...


----------



## Fondug (27 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, une chose est rassurante ; c'est qu'aucun pays ne s'est encore risqué à contrefaire notre figatellu...


 
Et ça, c'est pas une copie ?


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2005)

tant que la france ne se met pas &#224; fabriquer du Kinnie, on est tranquille, faut absolument aller &#224; Malte pour boire... vive les vacances !


----------



## Luc G (28 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> D'autant qu'ils jouent à fond sur l'ambiguité (Salakis, c'est pas un nom Lozérien ça...) donc ne peuvent guère jouer les vierges effarouchées. Qu'un berger grec essaye de vendre du fromage appelé Fourme de Chez Lambert et on va voir les syndicats agricoles en feu...



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi sur le nom Salakis : ça, ça me gonfle. Ceci dit ton exemple sur la fourme de chez Lambert montre bien la différence entre le produit et l'origine : des fourmes on peut en faire et on en fait partout (en Lozère en particulier, et en Grèce aussi, d'ailleurs fourme, ça veut simplement dire "forme", la forme où on fait le fromage, enfin le formatge, c'est à dire ce qu'on fait dans la forme ), de la fourme d'Ambert, on en fait dans la région d'Ambert. Pourquoi mélanger les deux termes et faire comme si. Je le répète, ce n'es pas tant le problème de la feta du Causse (accessoirement le Massegros, c'est sur le Sauveterre et pas sur le Larzac ), c'est la dilution de la notion d'appellation d'origine qui fait tout le charme de certains produits, pas seulement français. Autant décréter que le terme de "marc" ne doit pas être utilisé ailleurs qu'en France.

La mauvaise foi, réelle, des uns ou des autres (en Lozère, on fabrique aussi des imitations du Parmesan, ceci dit, on ne l'appelle pas parmesan) ne doit pas gâcher une idée qui a quand même permis de garder certains produits (pas tous, c'est sûr) et surtout une certaine diversité. L'emmenthal a une base géographique et je trouve dommage qu'on en frabrique aujourd'hui partout (surtout qu'en France, on tend à l'appeler systématiquement gruyère, ce qui est encore plus scandaleux  ). Par contre, je ne vois toujours pas où est la spécificité géographique de la feta : la Grèce, c'est quand même un peu grand pour ça.


----------



## quetzalk (28 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ... d'ailleurs fourme, ça veut simplement dire "forme", la forme où on fait le fromage, enfin le formatge, c'est à dire ce qu'on fait dans la forme )



je suis d'accord sur le fond !  



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je ne vois toujours pas où est la spécificité géographique de la feta : la Grèce, c'est quand même un peu grand pour ça.



Ben non mais au moins une spécificité culturelle, un truc comme ça... C'est intéressant d'ailleurs comme discussion parce que les réponses ne sont pas si simples. Est-ce le terroir par lui-même, les ingrédients de base, la technique de fabrication ou la manière de vendre qui comptent le plus ?    On va dire que ça dépend... Et auquel cas, je trouve bizarre de relativiser dédaigneusement la "propriété" culturelle et agricole (et le buziness...) de la feta des Grecs alors que comme il a été dit, tout bon français va trouver scandaleusement dégueulasse qu'un Chilien produise du bon vin rouge, par exemple.
De même pour comparer avec un autre fromage insipide, si les bretons (ou les Grecs !) se mettent à vendre de la mozzarella sous le nom de mozarella, va y avoir du sport aussi...

:hein:


----------



## Fondug (28 Octobre 2005)

Toutafé Quetzalk !

Mais la bonne foie recommande d'apprécier le bon vin chilien. L'AOC est un gage d'une certaine qualité et/ou normalisation dans sa fabrication. Ensuite chaque client est libre de prendre un produit AOC ou non.

Aprés, j'pense que selon les secteurs agroalimentaires, y'a des problèmes différents résultants de règles différentes. Trop souvent, les AOC ont servi à protéger des pseudos monopoles sur des produits qui avaient du mal à tenir la concurrence. Le vin bordelais en est un exemple flagrant à mon sens. C'est tout juste si les producteurs n'insultaient pas ceux qui osaient acheter du vin ailleurs...

Aprés, faut voir le cahier des charges des AOC. Quand je vois que les camembert Lepetit ou similaires sont AOC, moi j'me dis que c'est se fouttre de la gueule de ceux qui font du vrai bon camembert et pas ses merdes sans nom dont on vante le fait qu'ils soient fait au lait cru et louché à la moule. Ca va bien quoi !

Donc oui aux AOC, ou à la spécificté regionnale reconnue de certains produits, mais non au despotisme agro-alimentaire.


----------



## al02 (28 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Toutafé Quetzalk !
> 
> Mais la bonne foie recommande d'apprécier le bon vin chilien.



Le bon vin chilien recommande un bon foie !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2005)

> Pour prendre encore l'exemple du champagne, le champagne est un mousseux m&#233;thode champenoise (m&#233;thode invent&#233;e, selon certains, &#224; Limoux, d'ailleurs ). Les termes mousseux m&#233;thodes champenoise, cr&#233;mant, etc. ne sont pas des appellations g&#233;ographiques. C'est le "champagne" qui est une appellation g&#233;ographique. Dommage que les grecs n'aient pas souhait&#233; trouver une appellation genre "feta grecque" ou je ne sais quoi qui corresponde &#224; une r&#233;alit&#233;



Moi je m'interroge sur cette "authenticit&#233;" du champagne. J'ai un peu travaill&#233; avec un organisme agricole de Champagne-Ardennes qui m'a "cont&#233;" l'histoire du Champagne. C'est finalement un produit relativement r&#233;cent car si l'effervescence naturelle &#233;tait connue depuis longtemps, le vin de champagne n'&#233;tait pas vendu pour cela. Ce sont d'abord les Anglais qui en ont appr&#233;ci&#233; l'effervescence. Le vin leur provenait jadis en barrique que les viticulteurs "coupaient" aux liqueurs pour stopper l'effervescence. Au 19&#232;me, c'est une n&#233;gociante, Madame Veuve Clicquot (&#231;&#224; vous dit rien ?) qui a eu le g&#233;nie commercial de vendre les bulles en conditionnant le vin en bouteilles. En France c'est vraiment apr&#232;s la guerre de 14-18 que le Champagne s'est popularis&#233; gr&#226;ce aux premi&#232;res campagnes publicitaires. L'histoire du moine Dom P&#233;rignon est une fable invent&#233;e pour la d&#233;limitation de l'AOC. Quant au mo&#251;t qui sert &#224; faire le Champagne, on sait bien qu'il ne provient pas toujours de la r&#233;gion.
Voil&#224; un exemple "d'authenticit&#233;" fortement relativisable : entre le proto-marketing et l'attrait des anglais pour le vin p&#233;tillant. 
On pourrait aussi en &#233;crire tout autant sur le Bordeaux qui est finalement un vin d'assemblage cr&#233;&#233; pour le palais anglais...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous nous avez piqué l'emmental et le gruyère.
> 
> Le vrai gruyère n'a pas de trous. Le vrai emmental en a des gros.


Emmenthal, bon dieu ! Thal = vallée. Emmen comme la vallée de l'Emmen. T'es suisse ou quoi ???


----------



## Fondug (28 Octobre 2005)

Ben c'est clairement le marketing qui a (re)lancé les ventes de champagne en France il y a quelques temps. Même principe que la bière de mars, de noël ou d'la saint glinglin. Pi même pas la peine de parler du beaujolais nouveau...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Octobre 2005)

Fais ta grecque


----------



## Fondug (28 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Emmenthal, bon dieu ! Thal = vallée. Emmen comme la vallée de l'Emmen. T'es suisse ou quoi ???


 
Par chez vous, celui que j'préfère, c'est l'fribourg (on dit fribourg ou vacherin fribourgeois, chai pu). Bref, j'adore...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Par chez vous, celui que j'préfère, c'est l'fribourg (on dit fribourg ou vacherin fribourgeois, chai pu). Bref, j'adore...


Ça c'est un truc qui me turlubite. Y a que les français pour sortir un vrai plateau de fromages pour le dessert, c'est un des trucs qui fait qu'j'adore bouffer chez vous. Et pourtant, vous faites du gruyère (région suisse très précise, préalpes calcaires entre 1000 et 2000m avec sa flore particulière qui donne le gout au lait) et de l'emmenthal. Quel gaspillage d'énergie  .

Celà dit le vacherin :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Celà dit le vacherin :love:



Oui ; mais je crois qu'il est aussi copié dans le Haut Doubs sous le nom de Mont d'Or... Ou je me trompe?  C'est bien un truc tout mou et coulant?


----------



## Fondug (28 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui ; mais je crois qu'il est aussi copi&#233; dans le Haut Doubs sous le nom de Mont d'Or... Ou je me trompe?  C'est bien un truc tout mou et coulant?


 
ben justement non, le mont d'or est bien comme tu le dis, vacherin autre nom pour &#231;a. Le fribourg, &#231;a ressemble plus &#224; du gruy&#232;re, mais avec des ti trous ...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Octobre 2005)

le mont d'or est prot&#233;g&#233; et n'a plus beaucoup &#224; voir avec le vacherin 

si tu me crois pas laisse les deux sur ta table 24h


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si tu me crois pas laisse les deux sur ta table 24h



Aussi instable qu'un figatellu dans un sac à dos en été?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Octobre 2005)

me rappelle pas mon seul mauvais souvenir de corse steupl&#233;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> me rappelle pas mon seul mauvais souvenir de corse steuplé



M'en parles pas, de mauvais souvenirs... J'ai pris l'avion une fois avec 2 Mont d'Or dans mon bagage à main... Je n'ai jamais croisé autant de regards haineux à la fois...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2005)

Dis Supermoquette, c'est quoi ce fromage de chez vous nomm&#233; "T&#234;te de Moine" ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Octobre 2005)

Un d&#233;lice sur lequel je laisserai le concombremasqu&#233; s'exprim&#233; &#224; l'aide de sa girolle 

Un fromage du jura suisse :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un délice sur lequel je laisserai le concombremasqué s'exprimé à l'aide de sa girolle
> 
> Un fromage du jura suisse :love:


Ah, ouaiiiiiiis! Je me rappelle de ça... Une machine à faire des copeaux en forme de champignons. Excellent  :love:


----------



## quetzalk (28 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> M'en parles pas, de mauvais souvenirs... J'ai pris l'avion une fois avec 2 Mont d'Or dans mon bagage à main... Je n'ai jamais croisé autant de regards haineux à la fois...



Ouais maintenant avec Vigipirate ça serait plus possible...  
Ceci dit une fois j'ai fait Le Grand Bornand (74) - Aurillac (15) avec un Reblochon dans le coffre de la clio, il a fallu immoler les sièges, moquettes et tapis de sol avec un bûcher de fleurs d'orangers pour faire partir l'odeur (en plus d'avoir roulé pendant un an et demi avec les vitres ouvertes). La prochaine fois c'est clair j'achète une galerie de toit ou une remorque rien que pour ça... 
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2005)

Un petit truc que j'ai exp&#233;riment&#233; avec du Maroilles : mettre le fromage dans un sac avec plein de persil frais dedans. Puis bien refermer le sac. Le persil "pompe" vraiment bien l'odeur du frometon.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ouaiiiiiiis! Je me rappelle de ça... Une machine à faire des copeaux en forme de champignons. Excellent  :love:



 c'est un fromage çà ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> c'est un fromage çà ?



C'est une lame tournante avec un genre de manivelle, plantée dans le fromage, qui découpe la tête de moine en fins copeaux qui s'enroulent sur eux même, prenant ainsi la forme d'une girolle... C'est très léger, mais fortement piègeux, vu que tu en engloutis 3 fois plus...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2005)

Original. C'est parce que le fromage est tr&#232;s dur, un peu comme le parmesan ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2005)

Non, pas vraiment... C'est juste pour la frime... Quelle n'est pas la surprise de tes convives quand tu réalises sous leurs yeux éblouis, de splendides girolles en un tour de poignet, ample et élégant...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas vraiment... C'est juste pour la frime... Quelle n'est pas la surprise de tes convives quand tu réalises sous leurs yeux éblouis, de splendides girolles en un tour de poignet, ample et élégant...



J'imagine, j'en rêve même...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine, j'en rêve même...



Ô combien je te comprend... Car même si au début il ne s'agissait que d'un gadget, issu d'un coup de marketing visant à remettre au goût du jour un fromage quelque peu tombé en désuétude ; c'est devenu au fil des ans un accessoire indispensable que se doit de posséder tout homme de goût qui sait fort bien que plaisir des papilles et plaisir des yeux sont frères jumeaux...


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Octobre 2005)

J'ai fait Muhouse-Paris en avion avec deux munsters pr&#234;ts &#224; l'emploi, malgr&#233; la triple couche de zip-loc, ce fut plut&#244;t "sensationnel"... 

Ceci dit &#231;a ne vaut pas le mont d'or que j'ai fait au four il y a peu, et les gros oignons rouges r&#244;tis aussi c'est pas mal dans la barraque...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Octobre 2005)

*Un Maroilles ou un Vieux-Lille*
planqué dans le circuit de ventilation d'un long courrier pourrait-il être considéré comme arme bactériologique ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2005)

Sinon, t'as aussi les fromages corses, tu sais, ceux qu'y faut pas fumer quand on les mange ! Mais l&#224;, c'est plus du "bact&#233;riologique", c'est du classique attentat &#224; l'explosif !


----------



## al02 (28 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit truc que j'ai exp&#233;riment&#233; avec du Maroilles : mettre le fromage dans un sac avec plein de persil frais dedans. Puis bien refermer le sac. Le persil "pompe" vraiment bien l'odeur du frometon.




Contrairement &#224; ce que l'on pense, le Maroilles sent bon, surtout en tarte. Humm :love: :love:


----------



## quetzalk (28 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un Maroilles ou un Vieux-Lille*
> planqué dans le circuit de ventilation d'un long courrier pourrait-il être considéré comme arme bactériologique ?



En tous cas ça m'étonnerait que tu passes la frontière US avec ça... :mouais:


----------



## al02 (28 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un Maroilles ou un Vieux-Lille*
> planqu&#233; dans le circuit de ventilation d'un long courrier pourrait-il &#234;tre consid&#233;r&#233; comme arme bact&#233;riologique ?



On peut aussi y mettre un hareng saur !


----------



## Luc G (28 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ouais maintenant avec Vigipirate ça serait plus possible...
> Ceci dit une fois j'ai fait Le Grand Bornand (74) - Aurillac (15) avec un Reblochon dans le coffre de la clio,



T'avais peur de pas trouver de fromage à Aurillac ?


----------



## quetzalk (29 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'avais peur de pas trouver de fromage à Aurillac ?



Nan c'est plus compliqué que ça... une longue histoire. :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, t'as aussi les fromages corses, tu sais, ceux qu'y faut pas fumer quand on les mange ! Mais là, c'est plus du "bactériologique", c'est du classique attentat à l'explosif !



Chi disgaziatu! Une image déplorable d'une production variée et nuancée...   
Avoir lu "Astérix en Corse" n'en donne qu'une "connaissance" superficielle et agaçante... On aurait presque envie de réserver les exemplaires les plus périmés aux touristes dont la culture se limite à Uderzo et Gosciny...


Mais qu'est-ce que j'ai, moi, à toujours réagir au quart de tour? ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2005)

Il est difficile de trouver des fromages corses sur le continent, et pas qu'en supermarch&#233;. M&#234;me mon petit fromager du march&#233; n'en a que tr&#232;s rarement. Et si je m'estime pas trop mauvais connaisseur des AOC fromag&#232;res en g&#233;n&#233;ral, je suis en revanche incapable de citer un seul fromage corse. Y a-t-il des AOC ? Et &#224; quoi tient cette faible distribution des fromages corses ? Il me semble aussi qu'ils sont (tr&#232;s) chers mais &#224; combien ach&#232;te-t-on le fromage au producteur ?


----------



## al02 (29 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Il est difficile de trouver des fromages corses sur le continent, et pas qu'en supermarché. Même mon petit fromager du marché n'en a que très rarement. Et si je m'estime pas trop mauvais connaisseur des AOC fromagères en général, je suis en revanche incapable de citer un seul fromage corse. Y a-t-il des AOC ? Et à quoi tient cette faible distribution des fromages corses ? Il me semble aussi qu'ils sont (très) chers mais à combien achète-t-on le fromage au producteur ?



Les Corses sont comme ils sont, mais on ne peut leur dénier la qualité de leurs fromages :love: 
Il y a le Brocciu (AOC),
le Fleur du Maquis (excellent),
le Brin d'Amour,
le Niolo,
la Tome de chèvre,
le Venaco,
et il y en a d'autres, tous meilleurs les uns que les autres. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce que j'ai, moi, &#224; toujours r&#233;agir au quart de tour? ...



 Patoch

Ben ... T'es corse, quoi !


----------

